# Space Marines boltguns and Hellfire rounds



## Mozop (Sep 21, 2010)

So I have been looking around this site for anything related to Hellfire rounds for Space Marines for about a half hour and I am certain this has not been asked either:

a)Its written somewhere that I cannot find.
b)I'm the biggest idiot ever.

anyway, If vanilla space marines can switch to hellfire rounds why would they want to use the regular ammo? I am talking about any unit that has regular boltguns like tactical squads. 

Please explain if you can. Thanks!


----------



## ChugginDatHaterade (Nov 15, 2010)

hellfire rounds are only available to sternguard squads, and they wound on a 2+


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Yup. Ruleswise, no such option.

Fluffwise? Er...it's rare. Yeah, that's it. It's so rare and expensive that they can't afford to equip it to more guys. Just Sternguard. 

And occasionally a variant to Scouts...the disposable guys in Carapace Armour. Yeah, them.

*Cough*


----------



## moshpiler (Apr 16, 2009)

and as an option for captains and chapter masters


----------



## FaithfulDemise (Jul 10, 2010)

Its a nice option if you have the special units to use them but there is many other ways to get similar results without the special units.


----------



## Phil73805 (Feb 28, 2010)

These rounds are also available as standard to Deathwatch Astartes


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

If you take sternguard, they're the round I always use, unless im firing at MeQ wounding on a 2+ is great, helped me put the hurt on quite a few MC's


----------



## Mozop (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks everyone for responding.

I am not the one who uses space marines. I play a chaos deamon army.

He thought he could use hellfire rounds with any boltgun. I now understand the issue and will present the information to him before we play again.


----------



## L_Dawg (Jan 24, 2011)

I always found it weird how daemons are affected by poisoned weapons. After-all, aren't they daemons?


----------



## Oldenhaller (Nov 28, 2008)

L_Dawg said:


> I always found it weird how daemons are affected by poisoned weapons. After-all, aren't they daemons?


Shells impregnated with anti-warp stuff...?

All sorts of fluffy reasons fo why it works can be come up with...

~O


----------



## Mozop (Sep 21, 2010)

I just assumed they were using holy water filled paintballs


----------



## Kalshinko (Oct 22, 2010)

Scout equipped with a heavy bolter can fire a hellfire shell as well wich is very nice.


----------



## Mozop (Sep 21, 2010)

Yes but lets not get hellfire rounds and hellfire shells all mixed up.


----------

